# Question for perimenopausal and menopausal women



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I usually get hot flashes. Right before my period I will get hot flashes and night sweats, however the last couple of months(right before my period) I've been getting cold sweats. I wake up in the middle of the night, sweaty and shivering.This happened last month and again last night, (I am due for my period).Is this a possible perimenopausal symptom?Jeanne


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Jeanne dear







I wish I had a dollar bill for each time I woke in the night throwing covers back and forth during my change. I would feel as if my body was on fire, throw the covers back, and five minutes or less be freezing to death. I'd cover back up, go to sleep and wake again with the heated feeling all over again. You need to talk to someone at a health food store to get something natural to help you, or get your doctor to write a prescription for the bio-identical hormone cream made naturally from plants. We are talking over ten years ago, so I can't exactly remember the names of these products. Hormone replacement from the doctor only made me fatter and caused an irregular heart rate. Don't forget this is all a natural process God intends for us women, so remember too, pray about it! I wish I had more often.







BTW..please pray for my brother, who is still in jail for possession of meth. His heart became so cold it is taking awhile for him to admit he needs help. Also, please pray for my mom and dad..they are hurting so badly.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Thanks Rowe!I have used "natural progesterone" cream and it did help.Jeanne(I'll be praying for your entire family







)


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Jeanne, I started perimenopause in my early 40's but didn't know what it was. Insomnia, irregular bleeding, awful anxiety and sweating at night. Off with the covers, on with the covers....all night long. I started on bio-identical hormones about 4 years ago which is when I had my last period. I am 50 years old now. They are prescribed by my doctor to a compounding pharmacy (they are licensed pharmacists). I have had NO SIDE EFFECTS from the bioidentical hormones. The 1st hormones I took were synthetic and I felt horrible and said NO WAY. You might ask your dr. to run some hormone levels on you. Personally, being post menopausal is the best thing that has ever happened to me. Good luck!


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Your symptoms are pretty typical for perimenapause. Not to worry. I'm 42 and I've noticed that pms has changed a lot for me. I am much more irritable and anxious during the days before my period starts. It wasn't this bad during my younger days. Take heart, we all have either been there, are there, or will get there. Talk to your doc if things are really bothersome. There are many treatment options out there.


----------

